# Moved into a new "LARGER" garage



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I got tired of the little 1/24th scale two car shop, so I went to a larger 1/24th scale shop!!!*









*This one has a break/lounge area...*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Even got some new watchdogs.*

 

*And a wolf.*



*Got some work orders on the new desk too!*



*A much bigger dio garage!*


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

SWEEEEEEEET. Just shows you we all need a bigger garage. lol


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

THAT is an awesome garage!


----------



## wildbill63 (Mar 25, 2006)

Sweet, nice digs! Is that SS with the wolf lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

wildbill63 said:


> Sweet, nice digs! Is that SS with the wolf lol! :thumbsup:


*Spark Plug, the wonder Squirrel...LOL*


----------

